# Xigmatek Porter N881 HDT aufs P35-DS3



## CoOleR (23. August 2008)

hallo,
ich will den Standard Northbrigde Kühler vom DS3 runtermachen, da ich mein
E4400 auf 3,2 GHz laufen habe (mit einem Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro).
Jetzt habe ich bei Caseking folgenden Kühler gefunden:

Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alle Chip-Kühler » Xigmatek Porter N881 HDT North-Bridge Kühler

Nun wollte ich wissen ob der drauf passt, wie ich ihn befestigen kann und ob
es andere gute Kühler gibt

CoOleR


----------



## knipslicht (23. August 2008)

Er passt, aber ist ne tüchtige Friemelei (war zumindestens bei mir so).

Hier mal ein Bild im eingebauten Zustand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg knipslicht


----------



## CoOleR (23. August 2008)

ok das sieht wenn ich ehrlich sein soll schlimm aus
gäbe es auch alternativen?
welche?
mfg


----------



## knipslicht (24. August 2008)

Den hier hab ich bei manchen schon auf´m Board (P35-DS3) gesehen.
Caseking.de » VGA/RAM/CHIP » Alpenföhn » Alpenföhn Ötzi Northbridge Kühler

aber zu Befestigung kann ich nix sagen.

Zum Noctua NCU-6 hab ich mal nen Review gelesen (leider zu spät, da hatte ich meinen schon längst eingebaut) der mich überzeugt hat. Die Leistung stimmt hier und auch der Einbau geht sicher einfach von der Hand, einzig der Preis ist leider etwas happig.

mfg knipslicht

p.s.: der porter ist halt nur vom einbau schwierig, die kühlleistung stimmt aber.


----------



## riedochs (24. August 2008)

Wenn du noch ne Woche warten kannst kann ich dir was zum Ötzi sagen. Ich will den verbauen, bzw hab ihn schon hier liegen.


----------



## y33H@ (24. August 2008)

Warum nicht ganz klassisch einen _Thermalright HR-05 (SLI)_? Passt und taugt.

cYa


----------



## CoOleR (24. August 2008)

ja den HR-05 Sli hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut
finde ich sehr gut
stimmt da die Leistung? wenn ja dann werde ich ihn nehmen
mfg


----------



## y33H@ (24. August 2008)

Ich habe mein 965P (was eine höhere NB-Voltage als ein P35 hat) damit ausgerüstet und fahre bei +0.2v bis 530 MHz FSB. Das Teil wird nur handwarm [direkt darüber saugt aber auch der Lüfter am  HR-01 Plus die Abwärme weg].

cYa


----------



## CoOleR (24. August 2008)

ok danke für dein Ratschlag ich werde ihn mir mit ein paar Kathoden und Leds
bei Caseking bestellen


----------



## igoroff (24. August 2008)

Wenn dann würde ich zur IFX version des HR 05 greifen......der ist im Schnitt 5 euro billiger und hat so ein flammenähnliches Design.....meiner Meinung nach der schickste aller NB Kühler


----------

